# Birdsall TM mount ?



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

It's time to think about what I am going to do about a TM. I have a good transom mount that I think I would like to use on my bow. I have always had actual bow mount motors with the large aluminum frames and such. As I am trying to conserve as much space as possible I don't think I want to go that route this time. Any opinions or experience with birdsall mounts or other brands I would appreciate the input.


Thanks


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

If you are set on a "goose neck" mount, I'd get Bluepoint Fabrication's mount over the Birdsall mount.  Bluepoint uses 1 large hex screw to install the goose neck..  Birdsall uses 4 phillips head screws to secure their mount.  Both are strong, but the Bluepoint is much easier to take off while on the water or at the end of the day...









Bluepoint Fabrication mount










Birdsall mount

I have a Bluepoint on my Challenger.

Pro's: Small footprint, easy to remove, allows use of a transom trolling motor.

Con's: Sticks up higer than a regular bow mount troller. The foot on t/m hangs about 12" out from the bow when stowed. (See picture 1)

If you're starting with a blank slate, I would look for a used front trolling motor mount and use the white quick release block..  East Cape also has a system that mounts flush with the deck that is pretty nice.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just bought a used Whipray and I have 2 of the Bluepoint mounts on the skiff (1 bow, 1 stern).  They are built like a tank but I'm not sure if I'm going to keep them or remove and replace with a deck mounted Minn Kota.  Once you remove the elbow you still have a mounting plate screwed onto the deck , it's pretty flush but not totally.  If I remove the mount I'm in for some glass work and non-skid repair.  One of the draw backs of the mount is the trolling motor flops around a bit while you're underway and I'm trying to figure out a way to brace the shaft so it doesn't bounce around.  A benefit is that you can move the motor to the stern if needed.  I don't know if you will save any space with the transom mount - while stowed, the shaft and motor take up most of the foredeck on a diagonal making it hard to move around.  The deck mounted motor stows along the side of the hull and makes fishing up front easier when it's not being used.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Yea I'm not sure what to do yet. I am not stuck on having the goose neck type mount but I do like how little is left on the deck once it is removed. Just not sure if I want to spend $500.00 or more on another trolling motor.

Net 30, if you do decide to remove them and want to sell one PLEASE let me know.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that forum member Anytide has a fix for the TM as far as support goes. Heres a link to the topic discussed earlier. Looks really sturdy but does require extra mount/holes in deck...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1329783470


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

After Hours - Thanks for the link....Nice mount - just don't know if I want more holes in the deck?

Fishfreak - I'll let you know if I sell them.


----------

